# Round Three: La Mamma Morta. Bruna Raza and Quartararo



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Andrea Chénier: Act III - La Mamma Morta · Lina Bruna Rasa 




Umberto Giordano ANDREA CHÉNIER "La mamma morta" Soprano statunitense FLORENCE QUARTARARO (1922-1994)


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Fun fact: this aria was recently used in Wednesday (the new Addams Family show on netflix).


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

I found myself not wanting to hear the lovely voice in “Care Selve” in this music and, to me it doesn’t sound like the same singer. 

Bruna Rasa sounds like she could make a meal out of Gerard - no innocent virgin here, but a battle ax.

Quartararo by default.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Lina Bruna Rasa sounds like an older Italian woman quarreling with someone. There are moments of georgeous chest voice, but otherwise, the effect is completely comical. The fast conducting adds to it. I was trying to decide, if I am offended or amused. It is sometimes a thin line. But I ended up greatly amused. After voting for the bar-like Terazzini Lakme in the other contest, I told myself, I might as well vote for this one. Unless I am smitten with Quartararo. I wasn't - she delivers the aria appropriately without any bumps, but also didn't move me. I am missing the moments of the lovely chest voice some other singers produce here. This voice color doesn't work for me that well. Or maybe I am just making excuses to vote for Lina Bruna Rasa


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

It's hard to imagine the first half of this sung more beautifully, and with more inner feeling, than Quatararo sings it. As it grows in intensity, though, she is wanting in vocal weight and thrust, and the buildup to, and launch into, the final phrases lacks physical punch and emotional intensity and doesn't bring on the climax we want. Apparently she lacks confidence in her chest tones too, as evident in the transposed ending. Quartararo's an exceptional musician with an exceptional voice, and I'd like to like her here more than I do.

Bruna Rasa has vocal weight and intensity to spare, but the intensity is all over the place, embodied in the sort of hysterical vibrato that distinguishes Italian verismo singers from their bel canto predecessors. I can easily imagine Bruna Rasa, Francesco Merli, and the crystal chandeliers vibrating madly together in this opera. It may be stylistically apt, but I need more variety and refinement such as we heard from Gina Cigna the other day.

I guess I'll take Quartararo for her greater vocal beauty and musical sensitivity.


----------



## ewilkros (8 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Apparently [Quartararo] lacks confidence in her chest tones too, as evident in the transposed ending.


Same as the Muzio electric. She is said to have worshipped Muzio, which might explain her singing this piece to start with.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

ewilkros said:


> Same as the Muzio electric. She is said to have worshipped Muzio, which might explain her singing this piece to start with.


For Muzio's transposition I can think of no explanation.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Quaratraro is very lovely indeed, but Bruna Rasa is such a unique singer with such intensity and one of my very favourite sopranos. She also takes the lower ending which is far preferable to the higher ending. Although she does go heavy on the drama, I don’t hear an older lady here at all, just a passionate young woman and after all she was only 23 at the time this was recorded. Now if I had to pick between Bruna Rasa and Callas’s live version I think I’d have an aneurysm.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Apparently this is supposed to sound "innocent and virginal", but...._she's literally singing about how her mother was killed_. I think the blood-and-guts passion and powerful vocals of LBR are entirely appropriate. Top rate singing by any reasonable standard. She gets my vote.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Well I suppose Bruna Rasa's over-vibrant, overwrought singing of this piece is authentic and no doubt what was expected of _verismo _sopranos back then, but it's exactly the sort of thing I don't like about _verismo _and it's one of the reasons that, aside from Puccini, I don't listen to it much. At least her voice has more intrinsic beauty than that of the ghastly Hernandez.

On the other hand, the lovely voice of Quartararo sounds wrong in this piece. I derived more enjoyment from her singing, whilst admitting that the piece needs a deal more passion and a firmer chest voice. I don't think the upward ending works.

I'm voting for the more authentic Bruna Rasa performance, but I can't say I enjoyed it or want to hear it again.


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Tsaraslondon said:


> ... At least her voice has more intrinsic beauty than that of the ghastly Hernandez.
> 
> I'm voting for the more authentic Bruna Rasa performance, but I can't say I enjoyed it or want to hear it again.


LOL, I know where you are coming from, but I will listen to both  . In fact, to Hernandez, I already did. I will probably crop it for myself to get rid of the second half .


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I love Bruna Rasa, a real rival for Muzio. This is truly impassioned singing and she really has the larger than life verismo style under her belt. (That will count against her for some.) I love the way that she plunges around in the depths of her voice and then, tac! A perfectly placed high note pops out with no hint of where she's just been. What control. Much enjoyed.

I'm not very familiar with Quartararo, let's give her a go. Ok, this is totally different to Bruna Rasa, much more refined and intelligent. Yet just as technically accomplished. I have a personal preference for Bruna Rasa's voice with it's dark and light tones. Quartararo has a somewhat more formal (noble?) sound to it. She possibly sings it better than Rasa (and her holding back the emotion until the middle of the aria is artfully done). However, Rasa's wild switching between chest and head voice and melodramatic lunges are what I like.

What can I say, I'm vulgar, I like singing that's the aural equivalent of Caballe's concert dress wardrobe.

Rasa it is!

N.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I am a Bruna Rasa lover but her over-the-top tremors drove me crazy. She did put plenty of emotion into the aria and
at least has decent chest tones and used them admirably at the end, whereas Quatararo finked out and went to the high note instead. Also hers was boring for the first half. Neither of them compare with the first two IMO.
By default, Bruna Rasa.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

The Conte said:


> I love Bruna Rasa, a real rival for Muzio. This is truly impassioned singing and she really has the larger than life verismo style under her belt. (That will count against her for some.) I love the way that she plunges around in the depths of her voice and then, tac! A perfectly placed high note pops out with no hint of where she's just been. What control. Much enjoyed.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with Quartararo, let's give her a go. Ok, this is totally different to Bruna Rasa, much more refined and intelligent. Yet just as technically accomplished. I have a personal preference for Bruna Rasa's voice with it's dark and light tones. Quartararo has a somewhat more formal (noble?) sound to it. She possibly sings it better than Rasa (and her holding back the emotion until the middle of the aria is artfully done). However, Rasa's wild switching between chest and head voice and melodramatic lunges are what I like.
> 
> ...


f
Can you feel a brotherly hug from Seattle Bruna Razah


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tsaraslondon said:


> Well I suppose Bruna Rasa's over-vibrant, overwrought singing of this piece is authentic and no doubt what was expected of _verismo _sopranos back then, but it's exactly the sort of thing I don't like about _verismo _and it's one of the reasons that, aside from Puccini, I don't listen to it much. At least her voice has more intrinsic beauty than that of the ghastly Hernandez.
> 
> On the other hand, the lovely voice of Quartararo sounds wrong in this piece. I derived more enjoyment from her singing, whilst admitting that the piece needs a deal more passion and a firmer chest voice. I don't think the upward ending works.
> 
> I'm voting for the more authentic Bruna Rasa performance, but I can't say I enjoyed it or want to hear it again.


I'm also not huge on verismo by and large. I like even my dramatic singing to be elegant and florid.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

BalalaikaBoy said:


> I'm also not huge on verismo by and large. I like even my dramatic singing to be elegant and florid.


I like both. I am a biveribelcantual.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Is no one else allergic to vibratos that sound like stone quarry drills?


----------



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

Woodduck said:


> Is no one else allergic to vibratos that sound like stone quarry drills?


I did not hear them ?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> Is no one else allergic to vibratos that sound like stone quarry drills?


Her vibrato is quick and a little wider than some but perfectly within acceptable limits to my ears.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

I heard vibrato. As always, I was in doubt, but quickly understood that it doesn't bother me and eventually enjoyed it. (Should it mean it wasn't wobble?) Lina Bruna Rasa touched me and reminded of Claudia Muzio. It's a curious case of a great singer in a repertoire of lesser interest. 
Miss Quartararo is good, but comparison to Rasa puts everything in order. She had a fabulous beginning of career, sang very much in short time, but who knows how would it develop, if her husband wouldn't strangle her talent. Arias and scenes are not full productions. And singing should be supported by an emotional experience at least.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Op.123 said:


> Her vibrato is quick and a little wider than some but perfectly within acceptable limits to my ears.


To my ears a good vibrato is one that enlivens the tone without drawing attention to itself.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> To my ears a good vibrato is one that enlivens the tone without drawing attention to itself.


I think it would be far less noticeable live or with a good studio quality stereo recording.


----------

